# Whats on my plant?



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I recieved some piper sylvaticum in a shipment a few months back. Unfortunaly I dont have a good enough macro lens to take a picture up close, so i will have to describe what I am seeing. On the leaves and stems, I am finding these sticky, perfectly clear, circular round balls. They look to be roughly the size of a grain of salt, maybe a little smaller. At first, I thought it must be eggs of some kind of bug. But after months, I have not seen any bug. I can wipe them away, and they come right back...... The plant does not look to be suffering, but the last thing I want to do is introduce this into any viv and infect other plants. For now its isolated. I dont think this is any kind of sap the plant is oozing. These really look like itty bitty salt grain sized crystal clear christmas ornaments. Any ideas?????


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I have seen something like this regularly on Aglaonema at work, and sometimes on new growth of other plants at home. I've never been able to find out what causes it, but I think it's definitely something the plant is producing.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

PDF I think the plant is secreting sugars, which is a natural process. Ive seen this happen before as well.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've not yet grown any Piper, but I've seen this happen fairly regularly in some Cissus. I don't think it's sugar, or ants would be all over it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Begonia lancaelota that secretes oxalic acid crystal son the undersides of its leaves and petioles. It's not sticky, but it looks like salt grains

I have also grown several Cattleya hybrids that secreted "nectar" along their pseudo bulbs, especially when close to flowering. These were globs of sticky liquid that was sweet to the taste, and the ants went batshit for it


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

It does look like a secretion honestly. It is soft/kinda gummy feeling, but not really stickey per se. I got three plants, and the other two are not doing it, so.....thats what kinda through me off. Does this indicate bad enviroment, plant going through a phase, to low of humidity, or anything else maybe you can think of? Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> I have a Begonia lancaelota that secretes oxalic acid crystal son the undersides of its leaves and petioles. It's not sticky, but it looks like salt grains
> 
> I have also grown several Cattleya hybrids that secreted "nectar" along their pseudo bulbs, especially when close to flowering. These were globs of sticky liquid that was sweet to the taste, and the ants went batshit for it


This is exactly what I thought the OP was describing but with it being soft that kinda throws me off. Funny you mention the Cattleya, there are some others that do the same thing.

OP, you really need to get some photos. Maybe you can get a magnifying glass and take a picture with that since you don't have a Macro lens. I actually use my cell phone (Galaxy Note 2) as it has a half decent Macro setting.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I can try the magnifying lens method. However, I wiped all the material off the leaves. I am thinking it will reappear in the next day or two. So I'll have to wait a few days. I do have a jewelers luope, and have looked at these gummy crystals, and they appear totally clear. If you were to imagine a gummy bear the size of a grain of salt, that is the texture/consistency and feel. Weird huh?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love gummy bears!


----------



## woods (2 mo ago)

Thank you so much for this thread! @pdfCrazy 

I have been tearing my hair out with another piper sylvaticum, with as you describe, weird sugar-like tiny little balls all over the leaves and stems.

They do not seem to be a pest... how strange! Glad to get confirmation they are hopefully a natural process of some kind.


----------

